
Regicides on the Run - rutenspitz
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/jul/31/charles-killers-in-america-matthew-jenkinson-review
======
LanceH
This is how you tell a story. I know what it's about from the beginning, and
they tell the actual story, not some crazy diversion for pages, avoiding any
mention of the lead.

------
jahewson
I'm a descendent and (coincidental) namesake of one of those 59 regicides,
though one who fled to Amsterdam and avoided an interesting death. Fascinating
times, for sure.

------
panzagl
'The King's Revenge' by Don Jordan covers the manhunt Charles II instigated
against the regicides after his restoration- the amount of reach his agents
had even in other countries and across the ocean was really surprising. Most
of the regicides met untimely ends, even those who made it to 'friendly'
territory in Protestant Europe or Puritan America. It really showed how hard
it is to disappear, even when an informant's tip had several weeks latency.

------
tomatocracy
Sounds like a very interesting book - I hadn’t heard/read much about the
regicides who successfully evaded capture before as it’s something of a very
minor subplot in the overall story of the civil war.

There’s a very good documentary series on the English Civil War called ‘The
English Civil War’ from 2005 which it looks like is available on YouTube.

The episode on the trial of the regicides (called The Trial of the King
Killers) who were apprehended in England is well worth watching.

------
leggomylibro
If this period of history sounds interesting to you, Mike Duncan's
_Revolutions_ podcast covers Charles I as its first subject.

------
gumby
It’s amazing to think of how the world was interconnected, despite distance,
at that time. Capturing adversaries in Switzerland and North America!

My high school, in Boston, was chartered by Charles I. I’d always assumed it
was in the middle of nowhere, and perhaps it was, hence being chosen as a
place to hide. But there was a lot of commmunication and legal process in
place as well!

